# Cruze valve cover gasket replaced



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

I bought my Cruze February of 2012 
just last week had check engine light came on 
the next morning I took it to the dealership 
they said they don't know why the gasket had a leak but that was the problem
they replaced it for free of course 
Anyone know what would make my gasket leak? And has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There's a PCV valve/oil catch system integrated into the valve cover. They're becoming a very common replacement item before 50,000 miles for the 1.4T cars. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I had mine replaced at 32,000 miles for a hairline crack that was leaking oil. No CEL for me, I just happened to notice some oil around my fill cap during my weekly engine check.


----------



## sjs3445 (Sep 24, 2013)

Is it a reoccurring problem with the Valve Cover Gasket? I had it replaced at 27k, and now at 51k, its being replaced again. Yes, its covered under the warranty, but the hassle and strain it does to the car is ridiculous!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sjs3445 said:


> Is it a reoccurring problem with the Valve Cover Gasket? I had it replaced at 27k, and now at 51k, its being replaced again. Yes, its covered under the warranty, but the hassle and strain it does to the car is ridiculous!


Gasket or cover? The cover itself is a flawed design - even the redesign. The spring-loaded PCV disc goes bad.


----------



## sjs3445 (Sep 24, 2013)

I think they replaced both the first time, and this time is the gasket.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Mine has just started having a burning oil smell when I stop. Sounds like I need to take a look at it, mine's out of warranty.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think these ECO TECH engines have a lot of problems with that. I'm getting ready to change it again on my daughters Aveo.


----------

